# The Most Beautiful City in North America



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

In my opinion *Quebec City, Que. (pop 750,000 - canada's 7 or 8th largest city - heart of french culture in canada - capital of the province of Quebec)* is the most beautiful city in North America but it is over shadowed by *Montreal, Que. (pop 3.6 million - the worlds 2nd largest frech speaking city)* The pictures are of the quebec city throughout the year






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Please post more Quebec City pics if you have them


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

WOW!! Very beautiful indeed. Great pics.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Québec City = Timeless


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

cool city, it looks so 'european'


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

When I read the thread's title, Quebec came directly to my mind. kay:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Dr. Joe i am going to post your other pics from SSP hope thats ok.


----------



## etombari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Le Belle Cite du Canada*

Quebec City is certainly up there in terms of beauty. I would say it rivals only Charleston in terms of oldest preserved N.A. city. In my opinion it is the most culturally "exquisite" city in North America. Where else can you dine on haute cuisine in 2001 space oddyssey decor located inside a 17th century rowhouse, or listen to live punk rock bands singing in French in the main city square. Also, the Museum of French Canada has extraordinary exhibits! Tres avante garde, ooh la la !


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

beautiful indeed! too bad most of the pix are so small...


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Quebec City is indeed gorgeous, but the pretty part (walled city) is relatively small. The perimeter is sprawling fast food and typical burb. European cities also have ugly rings around the collar, but the old cores are far bigger and equally as gorgeous... Paris>..


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^ alot of those pics are not of the old city though


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Quebec City is definetly top 5, but its not my #1...That would probably be San Francisco IMO, plus, SF is more of a city and it has a nice weather year round:


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Very beautiful city. It's french cities like this that make me want to learn my french so much better so that I can just immerse myself in cities like Paris, Quebec, Montreal, and Nice, and experience all things that are french.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

some more of quebec city


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

In terms of natural beauty I would say Vancouver and San Francisco.

Vancouver


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Motul said:


> Quebec City is definetly top 5, but its not my #1...That would probably be San Francisco IMO, plus, SF is more of a city and it has a nice weather year round:


Quebec city is even more fun in the winter it's half of what makes the city amazing.
































Mt St. Anne near QC

































































































































































Now for the ice hotel which is build every year out of ice

































*beds*
*








Bar*



















































































































and i don't know what you mean by SF is more of a city. How can any city be more of a city than any other.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Skybean said:


> In terms of natural beauty I would say Vancouver and San Francisco.


Natural beauty was there before those cities were built. I am just talking about the city itselt and not it's surroundings, anyway quebec city has natural beatuy aswell


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

more pics of quebec city


----------



## BoresvilleMcYawn (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm gonna go with San Francisco.


----------



## GUTO4EVER (Jul 31, 2004)

Wooowww... Great pics... Quebec is wonderful...


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

I like them all, why must we choose just one? Vive Le Ville de Quebec!


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

been to quebec city and there is no other place like i in north america.. its an amazing place but i want to visit in winter next time


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

SF has beauty geography, but its buildings (with exceptions) are not beautiful. Architecturally, NY, Boston and DC are far more beautiful than SF.


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

Quebec City is one of my favourite cities in the world  ah I love it. I want to go back...  

I made a big thread of pictures I took during the summer but I have no idea how to search within this forum :dunno:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Is that the Quebeq Convention Center? Because it looks like the San Diego Convention Center.. kay:


----------



## Petroshky (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't forget that the "Historic District of Old Quebec" (Quebec's Old Town) has been designated as a World Heritage Site by the UNESCO. Not many North American cities have that kind of honour bestowed on its cultural sites.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Fantastic photos! We need more threads about Quebec City in SSC, it really is a great city.


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

greek_eagle said:


> I believe that you all are very romantic with your thoughts. It is quite clear that you are all thinking Europe and a honeymoon here or a vacation with your spouse staying on a Greek Island or English castle. Canada indeed does have some of the most beautiful cities on your continent. Though if you were to look at things as a whole...on a per person ratio...include climate, cleanliness, manners, service etc. you'll find that you'll be including more cities south of the 49th parallel. I've been to 49 states and all the provinces with the exception of Alaska, Yukon and NWT. Cities that were not even mentioned were cities in southern California. The strip from Newport Beach down to La Jolla enjoys beauty, climate, very well mannered people, great service and services, NO visual pollution...from which I mean, there are similar looking signs, at the same level, greenery...well planned and taken care of, city governments that honestly take care of their cities etc.. AND if anyone is going to go there - SAFETY as well. They enjoy very low crime rates [lower than Canada's] etc. If we take climate into consideration, then, the numbers even more so go up. As for geological issues, this part of California, records lower magnitude earthquakes than the other side of the fault line which fall into southern Los Angeles county by the Orange County line [Whittier]. San Fransisco similarly is a very beautiful city by all accounts! Its beauty is breathtaking! Millions don't flock there for nothing. Portland, Oregon was conveniently forgotten as was Seattle. What? These cities are all on the west coast? Yes, the Pacific rim is beautiful no doubt. And of course one musn't forget San Diego! Vancouver is already on the list! Going east though, Boston is definitely a very pretty city, VERY helpful people, a very service oriented city and an attractive historic center. Savvanah, GA wasn't mentioned but Charleston SC by only one. Both these cities are very historic and luring. Climate wise they are not bad, but in no way can they outbeat California cities. Santa Barbara, Santa Maria, Pismo Beach, people the list is endless. Quebec is definitely attractive....though in the long run their endless winters followed by a very quick spring short summer and two weeks of fall do not attract enough people to want to live there year round. Remember, when you think of places to list here, you must think everything. Climate, schools, streets, cleanliness etc. And I am sure there are more things to add to this list!




Well said. Been through many of those places. Just great. I really mean that.

Since this is for "most beautiful", I vote for Quebec City.

And I don't understand why winter is seen as a negative. Try living in Houston.

Climate diversity is an added bonus. Four seasons is better than two.

I personally am looking forward to winter (after which, I will look forward to spring, and then summer, and then fall...). It puts hair on your chest (and my favourite recreational activities include snow, or cold -- skiing, snowshoes, snowmobile, sledding, skating on frozen lakes, ice fishing, wine by the fireplace, etc...).

Like I tell my in-laws from the south, you can always add layers of clothes to stay warm. You can't peel off your skin to stay cool.

I'm not lying when I tell you that after three months of summer, I'm tired of it and look forward to fall.


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

I can't believe Quebec City is in North America, it's so European in its looks.


----------



## torontoroxx (Jul 20, 2006)

Quebec City IS beautiful, but I still favour Vancouver. It's sooooooooooooo beautiful. How many cities can you find in the world with city, beaches, mountains, ocean, and many many parks all in one?


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

torontoroxx said:


> Quebec City IS beautiful, but I still favour Vancouver. It's sooooooooooooo beautiful. How many cities can you find in the world with city, beaches, mountains, ocean, and many many parks all in one?


A couple months ago I flew from Cabo San Lucas to Vancouver via San Francisco. Well, as we were decending into San Francisco, I took a really good look at the hills and the bay surrounding the city. It was pretty, just as everyone says of the natural setting there. Then, later that evening, after sunset, we bagan our decent into Vancouver. We flew from East to West, and for the first time in my experience, we flew past the downtown core, out into the Pacific and then turned around, back to land. Looking north out of my window seat, I was in awe: Magestic mountains in massive silhouette, and so many of them; the myriad of inlets leading toward Horseshoe Bay...and all the islands. All the greenery surrounding the sunlit glass highrises. That was not "pretty". It was _spectacular_.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm probably alone on this one but I think Los Angeles is beautiful in terms of natural beauty.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

LLoydGeorge said:


> SF has beauty geography, but its buildings (with exceptions) are not beautiful. Architecturally, NY, Boston and DC are far more beautiful than SF.


I completely disagree. And you must also think Los Angeles is not architecturally beautiful. I'd like you to take another look at those two cities.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Westsidelife, LA looks so sparesly populated and small int aht pictures, espeically with the mountains in the back drop. But ground level definately feels kinda cramped with all the single story buildings.


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

i just have to add...









san diego


----------



## Nanaimo Bars (Nov 26, 2004)

Well certainly the most beautiful city in North American is also the most livable!



These pictures are from Deliruim so careful! They are awesome!


----------

